
I download HN data via API and generate Word Cloud for everyday's posts - disorderdev
why I did this?
Because I&#x27;m trying to find a way of finding a new technology before it&#x27;s popular, HackerNews is definitively the right place, so I used HN API to download all posts, and generate word cloud for each day&#x27;s posts.
what do you think? how did you find a new technology?<p>you may find the word cloud at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bittrending.date&#x2F;
======
O_H_E
Hmm...This should be in Show HN, not Ask HN

Seem really cool, I think an SVG would be more appropriate here, to allow non-
pixelated zooming into smaller words. Or at least a higher reslotion one, it
would be a "working" solution, but not the "right solution

~~~
disorderdev
thanks. this is sort of prototype, I'm very glade that you think it's cool.
I'm still improving it. any suggestion is welcome. thanks again.

------
adityar
What's the word cloud generator you're using?

~~~
disorderdev
[https://github.com/amueller/word_cloud](https://github.com/amueller/word_cloud)

